# Highly Recommended Course



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Financial issues are a huge stress on some marriages and has led to a lot of divorces. I highly recommend people to check out and go through Financial Peace University by Dave Ramsay. 

The course really opens your eyes to how bad having debt is and how it keeps you as a slave to the lender. It also teaches you how your income is your greatest tool to building wealth.

Just for a second imagine if you and your spouse got paid this Friday and did not have any credit card, loan, student loan, or car payments. Or even better, and no mortgage payments.... What would finances be like between the two of you?

Imagine having no payments, getting let go from a job and not having to worry about a bank threatening foreclosure or credit card companies calling all hours of the day.

You can purchase his kit if you just want to. But his programs information is free online. He also gives strategy and tips free on his website and nationally syndicated radio talk show..... He isnt a con who sells a get rich kit. But a set of baby steps to a better financial future.

My family and her family cannot understand how we survive without a credit card. And are completely shocked when we say we have no idea what our credit score is and really don't care. We haven't used credit in about 5 years.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Just for a second imagine if you and your spouse got paid this Friday and did not have any credit card, loan, student loan, or car payments. Or even better, and no mortgage payments.... What would finances be like between the two of you?


I don't have to imagine it. It's as wonderful as you say. I will be retiring early as a result.

I have not taken Ramsey's class, but what little I know of him is generally positive. Living within your means and keeping your debt low relieves you of all kinds of stress and arguments over the life of your marriage. That's why I consider financial compatibility as important as sexual chemistry to a long marriage.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Cletus said:


> I don't have to imagine it. It's as wonderful as you say. I will be retiring early as a result.
> 
> I have not taken Ramsey's class, but what little I know of him is generally positive. Living within your means and keeping your debt low relieves you of all kinds of stress and arguments over the life of your marriage. That's why I consider financial compatibility as important as sexual chemistry to a long marriage.


I am genuinely happy for you... We dont have money arguments because there is nothing to argue about lol. All utilities and insurance along with cable and cell are on auto debit.

As far as spending, we have a mutually agreed amount per pay period that we can spend without talking about it or guit of any kind.... Sometimes I get a text with a picture with her jokingly saying what in the hell did you order? I can't get it in the house! I responded that its my new table saw and see if the neighbor could help 😆


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I am genuinely happy for you... We dont have money arguments because there is nothing to argue about lol. All utilities and insurance along with cable and cell are on auto debit.
> 
> As far as spending, we have a mutually agreed amount per pay period that we can spend without talking about it or guit of any kind.... Sometimes I get a text with a picture with her jokingly saying what in the hell did you order? I can't get it in the house! I responded that its my new table saw and see if the neighbor could help 😆


I haven't done his course but I do listen every now and then on the radio. Based on that I did spend a night downloading all our bank statements and credit card info in to quicken to categorize all our spending to see what we were spending on. That was eye opening. The amount of pointless spending was crazy. I grew up lower middle class. I started to make a lot of money in my mid 30s, and just got in the habit of spending a lot of money because I thought well thats what you do when you have money. We have actually started thinking about spending much more carefully now and try to live well below our means. I also realized we were not setting a great example for our kids. A lot of the principles I put in place align pretty closely with what Ramsey talks about. It's mostly common sense. The biggest thing we are focused on now is paying off our mortgage in the next 5 years. If we had directed the stupid spending to that years ago we would have no mortgage now.


----------

